# Airfix models at aldi australia



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi all, I was at my local Aldi supermarket and came across some Airfix 1/72 plane models for $9.99. I'm not into military or planes, so I didn't get any, but I thought I'd let you guys know. cheers.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I picked up a Cromwell Tank which I hadn't seen before. It looks like a new tool too. I've already got a Spitfire, Mustang and Zero. And had no interest in the Cutty Sark. Wish they had a Great Western instead. An old Airfix kit I would pick up and build if it was reissued.


----------

